# Surely it would have been kindest to PTS



## Velcrobum (17 September 2019)

I despair about the number of predominantly ponies that are "rescued" despite them having a poor quality of life when finally nursed back to a semblance of health.

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...-rescued-spain-seeks-permanent-uk-home-696491


----------



## Leo Walker (17 September 2019)

Poor pony  It must have been horrific for her, and for what? So people could say she was saved?!


----------



## ihatework (17 September 2019)

Wrong on so many levels. Poor ponies


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 September 2019)

so wrong.....these people are just doing it for their own satisfaction and not thinking of the long term prognosis for the poor little thing.  they should not be applauded for this!!!!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (18 September 2019)

This attitude that life must be saved at all costs with no thought to what the animal has to go through in the process of saving its life is wrong on so many counts in my opinion.  I sometimes think it is more about making the rescuers feel good than any real concern for the animal's welfare.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (18 September 2019)

having recently been through a case myself where a horse was put through something horrifc and I was forced to save its life, to only then have it live in pain and struggle to sleep for the rest of its days I have to agree. 
I just don't understand this mentality.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (19 September 2019)

I can't see this due to some fire wall or something but I read about the grey mare with cancer left to starve in her field and teared up.  Disgraceful.


----------



## turkana (19 September 2019)

I thought the story about that poor grey mare was awful but what was the original owner thinking -  palming off her old, sick horse on people that the magistrate called incompetant? Poor horse, was let down by her last 2 owners
I also feel sorry for the poor little blind pony, for a prey animal to lose it's sight must be very stressful, I put down a much loved horse who was going blind, long before she actually lost her sight because I wasn't willing to put her in such a frightening situation.


----------

